# Does anone have any experience with this vise.



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone any experience with this vise http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/rckwlbnchjaws.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Apparently no one does LOL!
It looks kinda gimicky to me; I wonder how long it would stand up?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The price seems reasonable considering all the moving parts.

The foot pedal idea may have come from blacksmith vises which utilize a pedal because both hands may be bringing a heavy and or very hot piece of stuff to the vise.

The tool looks awkward to me. It is rattly. Mount it on your bench, you lose a big chunk of work surface. The foot pedal looks like an ankle biter.

I think it's a clever idea, well priced, that has no meaningful function in a woodworking shop of my experience.

It also seems to fit in a category of stuff that you see accumulating in many amateurs' shops, stuff that suggests or promises that it will make you a better woodworker, stuff that you never see in pro shops.

Perhaps it was invented by the daughter in law of the Rockwell CEO.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Might be useful for metal work. For woodworking vises generally
work best with the top of the jaws flush with the bench top. 
This way the vise doesn't interfere with use of the bench as 
an unobstructed work surface.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Seems to fit in that recent category of Rockwell clamping devices we've seen show up in Lowes and other places, which are overpriced, not very well built, and often have drawbacks you don't see till you use it.


----------

